# Anybody need drivers in Toronto/North/East GTA



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a job as a driver in the Toronto area. I'm located in the Whitby area and I am willing to commute within reason. (I currently commute an hour)

I'm available 24/7 during the snow season and looking for a job with both plowing and salting. I mainly have residential experience with farm equipment (blade, loader and blower) but I can easily adapt and I am willing to learn and follow directions.

Anybody still looking for drivers please send an email or PM to [email protected]

I do have a 2005 2500 Diesel Ram QC which I'm not overly keen on putting a plow on, but I might consider it.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I also wanted to add that I have skidstear experience if that helps anybody looking.


----------

